
The Lost Art of Paste-Up [video] - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwrePe4-ID4
======
happy-go-lucky
It's about how magazine pages were created before computers. A veteran of the
London Review of Books demonstrates the meticulous, manual process.

